#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Twitter Discussion Around Women in Sport

## Bhavya

Women involvement in sport is rising, so the discussion around women in sport. This rising focus on women in sport was started after the recent Olympics. Considering this fact, Twitter shared insights into the rising discussion around women in sport. You can have a look at those Twitter insights in the below graphic.

----------

